# Fatties for Father's with Q-view



## cinnamonkc (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all,
It's the fattie experiment.  I'm doing about six different kinds of fatties.  

Cheeseburger Fattie:
Cheese, sauteed mushrooms, carmelized onions, bacon and A1 wrapped in ground beef.

Italian fattie:
Mozarella, pepperoni and mushrooms wraped in italian sausage.

Philly Fattie:
Grilled peppers and onions, sauteed mushrooms and provolone cheese wrapped in ground sirloin.

Turkey Fattie:
Swiss cheese, sauteed mushrooms, red onion, mushrooms and pineapple wrapped in ground turkey.

Breakfast fattie:
Garlic and herb cream cheese, scrambled eggs, bacon and sauteed mushrooms in Jimmy Dean sausage.

Surf and Turf:
Shrimp and crap scampi, cooked in garlic and white wine with toasted pine nuts and garlic herb cream cheese in ground rib eye.

I've got half of them on and I'm rolling the other half.  Here is some Q-view to start...stay tuned for the finals.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool KC! You must have an army to feed!
Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 14, 2008)

kc u are on a roll...lol..lol....these all sound good especially the surf and turf...post a pic of that one sounds gourmet style...great work


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 14, 2008)

We're not worthy!

My wife and I were brainstorming after the biscuit fatty and thought a Philly Phatty would be awesome. Gotta know how it turns out.

I have another percolating in the back of my mind. Gotta add some extra tin foil to my hat to make sure nobody gets it first.

Sounds like Bobby Flay needs to do a Fatty Throwdown, eh? Who's up for the challenge? CinnamonKC has thrown down the gauntlet, and I'm afraid to pick it up!

Roll on!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 15, 2008)

Karen - all of those fatty's are awesome!! I'm definitely tuning into this thread to watch the progress of all of them. Wow ... WOW !!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice work Karen. Those fatties are awesome. Keep up the great work.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 15, 2008)

I am as well.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks good so far and we are all awaiting more Qview


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

wonderful, its fatty mania this weekend. great variety with some original twists.  hopefully seem some finish shots!!! great job!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats on a great imagination, I love to see someone push the envelope.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 15, 2008)

CinnamonKC, I hate to be the one to tell you this, but, uummmm, well, now don't be mad at me, but you have one serious addiction gal and your ideas keep getting better every day. I was only going to do BB today but after your Q-views I am off to krogers to see what I can find to do some fatties. Question with your ground beef and turkey are you using something as a binder to keep them together? Oh and congrats on your addiction


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Cinnamon I searched the store for the scampi which aisle will I find it in LOL


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

Just rolled out of bed, and this is the first thing I see!!  Wish I planned to do some fatties this weekend.  Anxious to see the final pics, they all sound great!!


----------



## krusher (Jun 15, 2008)

hey man, tose look great, be sure to keep that q-view comin!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the q-view of the first three fatties.  All are good but the Philly is my favorite of the first three.  My son likes the Italian fattie best so far.

The other three will follow up but can only do 5 pics.  

As far as binder, I didn't use any binder except for the tutkey fattie which I put one egg in the raw meat before forming.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 16, 2008)

1  pounds large shrimp, peeled and deveined 
1/2 to 3/4 pound lump crap meat
1 teaspoon Rub
4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon shallots
3 tablespoons chopped garlic 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Pinch cayenne or red pepper flakes
1/4 cup dry white wine or Vermouth 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest 
1/4 cup chopped green onions 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 
2 tablespoons finely chopped basil 
Finely grated Parmesan cheese, garnish 


In a bowl, lightly season the shrimp and crab with the rub. 
In a large skillet or saute pan, melt the butter and heat the oil over medium heat. Add the shallots, garlic, salt, pepper, and cayenne and cook, stirring, until the garlic is soft and fragrant but not browned, about 2 minutes. Add the wine and bring to a boil. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the wine is reduced by half. Lower the heat to medium-high, add the shrimp and crab, lemon juice, Worcestershire, and lemon zest and cook, stirring, until the shrimp are opaque and starting to turn pink, about 2 minutes. Add the green onions and cook until the shrimp are pink. Stir in the parsley and basil and remove from the heat. Adjust the seasoning to taste. 

If you don't like either of the fish you can substitute all crab or all shrimp...

I also add toasted pine nuts to mine when I am done.


----------



## abelman (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks great except I see Blue, LOL. I know they're not.

Now, I am colorblind but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  in any event. Great job!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks great how was the scampi one??????


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 16, 2008)

I liked it a lot.  The pics are at home so can't upload until tonight.  The sirloin got a little tough around the outside edge though.  Not enough fat I suppose.  I want to try it again but wrapped in bacon or roasted peppers like Tip suggested.  Something to keep the moisture on the outside too.

The scampi butter on the inside was great and really made the fish and meat stay moist and wonderful.  It was a really fun mix!  I think the Philly was still my favorite though.

I will be eating fatties for a week!


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

Just as I imagined them looking - Awesome!!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow girl!
Those are amazing fatties! yummy on the scampi one! oh la la...
I was wondering about using other ground meats but ya need a certain amount of fat content...well your fatties look awesome!
I  love the creativity in the fillin's!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 17, 2008)

CinnamonKC those are great lookin fattys They will bring a tear to the eye of a smokin addict. You done did good lady. Also thanks for the recipe.


----------

